# Anyone used Sonobus?



## stevenson-again (Aug 6, 2021)

I am looking at Sonobus as a free alternative to source-connect who want a paid upgrade. Anyone here used it for remote sessions? Any alternatives I should consider?


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 13, 2021)

Wee bumpity-bump. Really no-one here uses Sonobus or does remote sessions?


----------



## Illico (Sep 1, 2021)

I've just seen the _Guy Michelmore_ video about Zoom and how to stream your DAW over network




I'm currently use *VoiceMeeter* with *VBAN* direct peer-to-peer connection. But its not great for a non tech client.
I already used the great *Listento* (Audiomovers) plugin (during free period).
I will give it a try to *SonoBus *as free alternative.

EDIT: I have to check this too: Sessionwire, Soundwhal, VST Connect, Source-Connect


----------



## chrisr (Sep 1, 2021)

I know that lots of people use Cleanfeed, but at least one participant (ie. you) need a paid subscription, and i think you're asking about free solutions? 

All of the remote sessions I've done have been with people (voice actors/ singers) who are happy to record locally and upload takes. I've just listened in over zoom/teams/meet and they've all been fine for our needs - good enough to judge a performance.

In fact, maybe the ability of someone to be able to record locally is perhaps a good indication of their ability to place a mic and set appropriate gain etc... So anyone decent should be able to competently do all of those things I would suggest. 

In fact, now i think of it the key selling point of source connect, which i used to use quite a bit when I worked in post, wasn't so much the audio streaming as the remote sync functionality and off-line transfer stuff. Also it wasn't peer to peer (might be now??) like other solutions - although that was it's biggest weakness as i remember as their servers weren't great.

It's been a few years now as you might be able to tell...


----------



## Dietz (Sep 12, 2021)

I just used Sonobus for the remote approval session of a 5.1 scoring mix. I sent 6 channels of 24-bit audio to clients over the 'net for hours, without the slightest sign of audible interruptions. Very impressive.

... we didn't need very low latencies for this task, though. "Close to real-time" was good enough.


----------



## hoxclab (Sep 30, 2021)

Used it when making a song or two for an album with a songwriter I'm working with.


----------



## samuelleach (Oct 5, 2021)

Sam from the Sublive team here.
We'd love you to try out Sublive (https://sub.live) for your online music jamming and rehearsing needs. We're focussed on low latency, full spectrum audio as well as ease of use.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who replied! I didn't subscribe to this thread stupidity and hadn't noticed it had been answered. Sam thanks for point to sub.live. I'll definitely check it out. I was reasonably impressed with Sonobus.

My session is going to be in Perth WA, and I am based in London. The stems will be sent and played there, but I'll need to monitor the session remotely. I just need a feed there and back so I can hear what's being recorded and interact with the musicians.

I really appreciate the replies guys. Thanks very much.


----------

